# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Sat televizija.

## Pocis

Viss ir ,tikai ņem un liec klāt.Gribētu kādu padomju laiku rādžiņu ne pārāk nobružātu : vefiņu, spīdolu, selga vai citu.
Atrodas Liepājā. Tel. : 29581844 , WhatsApp : 27102511

----------


## Pocis



----------


## flybackmaster

Liepaja Pasta iela 15 , ir vesela kolekcija ar visadiem retro radio ,pastiprinataji, lenshu , plashu,...

----------


## Ar4

Flybackmaster, tur tikai veseli, jeb arī detaļās kaut kas ir?

----------


## flybackmaster

musdienu apparatus un plates detalās var dabut un ari no veco laiku, microshemas tranzistori uc detalas nelietotas

----------


## Ar4

Skaidrs, paldies, būs kaut kad jāaizet apskatīt.

----------

